# MAINE **** growth rate



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi there,

Just thought you'd find this a bit interesting. Two months ago I took a pic of my Maine **** sitting on a log and today I did exactly the same with the sole intention of doing an overlay (matching up the Log exactly).. The result shows clearly the growth rate of my Maine **** at 7 months... hes now 5kgs










Phil


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

He's beautiful!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful cat! you'll hve to keep doing it until he's at least 2 y.o. as they're slow-maturing and don't really finish filling out until 4 y.o. Will be an interesting photo showing the changes in his development.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool, thanks for that. How much weight has he put on?


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah I'm definately going to keep tabs on his development... His father, whos 3 years old now, weighs a lean 12kgs so hopefully he'll grow to about that size

Over the last 3 months these have been his weights:

5months............*4.200kgs*

6months............*4.700kgs*

7months............*5.000kgs*


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Dansers weight gain update.....

5 months..................*4.200kgs*
6 months..................*4.700kgs*
7 months..................*5.000kgs*
8 months..................*5.300kgs*
9 months..................*5.500kgs*


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's a pretty cool way to compare his growth. He's such a beautiful cat!


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

I adore Maine Coons.


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Heres a couple of nice pics of him lol.....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He is simply gorgeous! Love his ears!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's a sweetie...and a big boy for only 9 months! I love the yawning picture.


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Heres some more pics with him next to my larger than adverage Bombay...


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

There both beautiful...and you have lots of snow already!


----------

